# Best Fry-Up in Cardiff



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

OK - contraversial one this. The Brizzlers have got this thread, so I though we could too. So lets be having yer favourite brekkie spots.

I'm quite partial to the Wellfield Diner, myself, in the little arcade place off Wellfield Road.
But don't mind the Breakfast House in Grangetown (Penarth Road?), either, if I'm over that way.
The market caffs are a bit shit for a full fry, imo, although not too bad for a bacon buttie and cuppa.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 6, 2006)

You'd have to go a long way to beat the Imperial Cafe on Splott road. They do all the greasy fry up stuff, but being Portugese also add a soupcon of their own national cuisine - their chicken Piri-Piri rules.


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

That's a new one for me. Round the corner from my ne gaff as well. Will have to try it out!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

cool, i love a good caff, even being a veggie

have to say that the one your on bout bendeus was rubbish when i went in there apart from the superbock. only been once mind.
also linda's cafe on clifton st, another portugese one was well dissapointing and expensive the one time i tried that.

the broadway cafe on broadway funny enough, has been consistantly decent the 3 or 4 times i've been there. nice and clean, u can see them making the food, they seem to have a decent range of stuff and u get a falafel with the veggie brekkie.

wellfield diner was good when i went there for the first time last week, decently cooked, nice food and staff, very reasonable price. only downside was some big old english geezer holding court and mouthing off his big mouth.

there's a couple of decent ones in canton, the saffron one and the one off cowbridge road east where they've got all the drawings of boxers on the walls have sorted me out a few times.

and that one called ramones (?) in student land is nice as well 

very interested to hear of more good ones that do a decent veggie brekkie/range of stuff.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 6, 2006)

The sherman is suprisingly good... Or Ramones on city road...


----------



## zog (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd say Saffron on Cowbridge rd. the only place they give you salad with a bacon butty.

Ddraig - What do veggies eat for breakfast? surely you can't live of flaffels alone?


----------



## bendeus (Oct 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> c
> have to say that the one your on bout bendeus was rubbish when i went in there apart from the superbock. only been once mind.
> also linda's cafe on clifton st, another portugese one was well dissapointing and expensive the one time i tried that.



LUSOPHOBE!!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

Isn't Ramone's on Sallisbury Rd?
It is good if it's the same place I'm thinking of.
This is making me hungry.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> I'd say Saffron on Cowbridge rd. the only place they give you salad with a bacon butty.
> 
> Ddraig - What do veggies eat for breakfast? surely you can't live of flaffels alone?


oi! well chips, beans, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, veggie sausage, hash brown, nutcutlet, toast etc etc - basically anything that wasn't breathing at some point init


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> I'd say Saffron on Cowbridge rd. the only place they give you salad with a bacon butty.
> 
> Ddraig - What do veggies eat for breakfast? surely you can't live of flaffels alone?


Linda McCartney's innit!
(her sausages, that is)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> LUSOPHOBE!!


what's one of them?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Linda McCartney's innit!
> (her sausages, that is)



yeah salisbury rd, and my guts are all a rambling now as well.
linda's are boring, there are sometimes other types about if your lucky


----------



## bendeus (Oct 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what's one of them?



Someone who has an irrational hatred of Portugese cafe proprietors


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Someone who has an irrational hatred of Portugese cafe proprietors


nothing against them   just their below par slop


----------



## Brockway (Oct 6, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Isn't Ramone's on Sallisbury Rd?
> It is good if it's the same place I'm thinking of.
> This is making me hungry.



Yes. It's good in there. An interesting mixture of students and labourers whenever I've been. Someone ought to do a cafecardiff.com website, a complete guide to the city's greasy spoons and quaint tea shops. Wouldn't make any money but would be fun to do. Your cholosterol levels would go through the roof mind.


----------



## chupucabras (Oct 6, 2006)

Another vote for Ramons! Although now I'm living in Grangetown I'll be sure to check out the one on Penarth Road that Llantwit mentioned.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 6, 2006)

Welfield diner.

End of.


----------



## zog (Oct 6, 2006)

Is that the one in a little arcade off Welfield road that Llinos runs?

If so I'll second that one (only cos it's a friend and I may get a discount for advertising)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Is that the one in a little arcade off Welfield road that Llinos runs?
> 
> If so I'll second that one (only cos it's a friend and I may get a discount for advertising)



yup afaik! and it has a nice Welsh message on the menu, and she seems nice if it's the one i'm thinking of


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yup afaik! and it has a nice Welsh message on the menu, and she seems nice if it's the one i'm thinking of


Ddarig and Llynos up a tree, 
kayay, kayay,
Ddarig and Llynos up a tree,
Kayay, eessess, ayengee!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

get it right mate! it's Llinos not Llynos


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

*best fry up in CAERFYRDDIN*

yr hen dderwen WETHERSPOONS


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> get it right mate! it's Llinos not Llynos


You always were a cunning linguist.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

tut, tut NOUGHT-tea


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2006)

Cafe Calcio on Crwys Road... init


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Cafe Calcio on Crwys Road... init


Bluddy stewdents.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Bluddy stewdents.




is is no student... however.. yes it's full of em....

I do like the tea and juice or a pint of juice... ( does not work with tea have tried )


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

no to intolerance of any sub group twatsoever. (with th possible exception of NAZIS because theres no point tolerating intolerance)


----------



## llantwit (Oct 6, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> no to intolerance of any sub group twatsoever. (with th possible exception of NAZIS because theres no point tolerating intolerance)


And students.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oi! well chips, beans, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, veggie sausage, hash brown, nutcutlet, toast etc etc - basically anything that wasn't breathing at some point init



Am I being overly picky by pointing out that plants respire? 

Yes, yes I am.

Despite being an avowed carnivore, that sounds like a rather good brekky.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 6, 2006)

RUDE!!!! i started the brekkie thread on the bristol forum.i wish i started it on here first ,then maybe you'ld all finally respect me  

anyhoo,the best brekkie in cardiff (and the surrounding areas,except lisvane which isn't really a place, it's a cunt) (a cunt full of rich cunts) (cunts) is a cafe on the treforest ind est.it's next to a natwest bank and opposite the bbc stores and the waste company that collects used tampons from places.

the breakfast is HUGE but it's also very well cooked.

also,if your ever in port talbot,seek out the taff cafe------------it's nuts! you walk in and theres a black board that's 6' x 6' and all it says on it is "big breakfast or normal breakfast"
the breakfast they do is so big that if there's 2 of you ,you can't sit opposite each other.................AMAZING!

YOU WILL NOT FIND A BIGGER BREAKFAST IN THE CARDIFF AREA!  FACT!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Cafe Calcio on Crwys Road... init



i nearly got room in flat above there! FACT!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> RUDE!!!! i started the brekkie thread on the bristol forum.i wish i started it on here first ,then maybe you'ld all finally respect me
> 
> anyhoo,the best brekkie in cardiff (and the surrounding areas,except lisvane which isn't really a place, it's a cunt) (a cunt full of rich cunts) (cunts) is a cafe on the treforest ind est.it's next to a natwest bank and opposite the bbc stores and the waste company that collects used tampons from places.
> 
> ...


is u a van driver or soming?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 7, 2006)

people who use cunt as an insult are either cunts or pricks or possibly ,but deffo a minority; NON-GENDER-SPECIFIC


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

also la r - when the fuck was port talbot ever in the Cardiff area


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

ahem!
who reckons a Cardiff caff meet/curry night might work?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 7, 2006)

perfect sense that is!

do it somewhere nice like veggie food studio or any www.eatoutveganwales.org approved curry house and even I'll come!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

cool!

Veggie Food Studio is an ideal set up but maybe a little out of the way imo, or is that just bloody lazy  

which other one(s) would u suggest?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cool!
> 
> Veggie Food Studio is an ideal set up but maybe a little out of the way imo, or is that just bloody lazy
> 
> which other one(s) would u suggest?



I live in newport - so your bloody lazy!!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cool!
> 
> Veggie Food Studio is an ideal set up but maybe a little out of the way imo, or is that just bloody lazy
> 
> which other one(s) would u suggest?



VFS was fucking fine by you when you used to live across the river 

I vote for VFS, but then I'll not be going so it doesn't matter.

(Not unless RB begs me to... )


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

i didn't mean ME honest   i meant for people coming from out of town on the train/bus etc, ie it ain't exactly central is it


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2006)

There is never, ever, a good reason to visit Port Talbot.

Not even breakfasts.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

fogbat said:
			
		

> There is never, ever, a good reason to visit Port Talbot.
> 
> Not even breakfasts.


init, smells enough passing through


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 8, 2006)

I like that little cafe just off St Marys st, by the NCP car park


----------



## llantwit (Oct 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I like that little cafe just off St Marys st, by the NCP car park


Me too LMHF!
Bistro One is class caff that does a wicked Spanish Omlette and Chips.


----------



## joffle (Oct 8, 2006)

Joffles complete guide to student land fry ups, in favourite order (im also veggie, so may be different for the meat eaters)

1. CF10 union cafe, sengenydd road - massive, loads of toast, tasty shit, cheap.
2. Daquiris - salisbury road - not as big as cf10, but tasty and closer to my house and tea included.
3. Ramons - salisbury road - belly buster breakfast looks awesome, veggi stuff good and big mugs of tea.
4. cafe 37 breakfast bar - salisbury road - not bad
5. cafe calcio, crwys road - fat bastard breakfast is a winner, just cant be assed to walk up there
6. Hoffi coffi early bird breakfast - bit expensive and never awake

will think of more prob, but for veggis, take this as gospel!


----------



## fatnek (Oct 16, 2006)

i recommend a full irish breakfast in oniells in town, its fat, and you wont need to eat for about a week after it.
xx


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> also la r - when the fuck was port talbot ever in the Cardiff area


Its a little bit of Cardiff in the west, they are all so intensely jealous of the delights of swansea that they think it preferable to support the Bluebirds because they couldnt possibly do anything other than despise Swansea.
Its really rathe hillarious, do their brains mutate and memories disappear as soon as they leave Cardiff to come back home?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 16, 2006)

i myself am quite partial to either Ramones or Daqurais or how ever you spell it. both are on wyeverne road. allways go to one or the other on rugby match days. good start to the day and daq's sells beer as well. so pint and a fry up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 2, 2008)

bump!

we're in cardiff this weekend for the rugby league and i was hoping some of you lovely people might be able to point us in the direction of a decent cafe near the centre of town. we'll be in and around Millenium Stadium for most of the day time and staying on the Newport Road, just past Queen st station. nowt too fancy, just after some omlette and chips kind of thing so that we can have a hearty breakfast maybe?

any ideas?


----------



## llantwit (May 2, 2008)

Hiya Paulie
Gotta be Bistro One. Right by the big NCP Car Park opposite the stadium. Might be a bit busy, but well worth waiting for a table for the excellent spanish omlette and chips.
The ones upstairs in the market are also OK, although no great shakes.
I quite like the Caff at the Hayes end of Caroline Street (chip lane) too - I think it's called Rosario's. 
Enjoy the Rugby, mate.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 2, 2008)

cheers mate, much appreciated


----------



## llantwit (May 7, 2008)

Where did you go Paulie?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 7, 2008)

Everyone knows the best greasy fry-up is Ramon's Cafe on Salisbury Road. Especially on a day of torrential rain at around 8 am.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2008)

We ended up going to The Chippy on the main street, i had chips, gravy and peas and she had chips and curry sauce.

For 2 days running. Wahay! Couldn't find your recommended cafe cos so many NCP carparks. Took directions from a cabby and that's how we ended up at The Chippy.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 8, 2008)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Everyone knows the best greasy fry-up is Ramon's Cafe on Salisbury Road. Especially on a day of torrential rain at around 8 am.



Not anymore- its swimming in grease and catering sausages and bacon a go go


----------



## llantwit (May 9, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Not anymore- its swimming in grease and catering sausages and bacon a go go


Yeah, I'm with you there Betty. I'm not impressed with their bacon or sausages.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 9, 2008)

I must have a CJ's breakkie ( city rd) they always look so yummm, all their food does


----------



## Biffo (May 11, 2008)

Ramons and Cafe Calcio get my vote(s).


----------

